# Back again after years!



## Celestae (Mar 10, 2022)

Hi all I felt the call of the mantis and I’m back!
I just today got my baby ghost mantis, L2 and he is settling into his new enclosure which despite being small feels immense considering his size lol! I’ll post some pictures when I can.


----------



## The Wolven (Mar 10, 2022)

Yay. Welcome back!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 15, 2022)

Welcome back


----------



## Orin (Mar 15, 2022)

Welcome back!


----------

